# Tuffy & Satin - PHOTOS



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Tuffy has found a spot he can sleep in peace without Satin trying to get at him. She loves to try and cuddle but he's not always so happy about that. 










A rare moment - after cleaning the house I found the two of them on the bed - not quite snuggling but close. Warmed my heart. 




























Satin in her favorite spot which happens to be MY chair - I have given it up and moved to the couch - just for her, so true what they say about cats owning us! 










Tuffy watching the birds on the patio - both cats will spend so much time just sitting on the sofa or at the kitchen sink window -watching the cats, chirping at them and even lunging as if they can get at them. Entertaining for sure. 










And that is one of the birds they love, this cardinal visits with his mate a few times a day and he in particular drives Tuffy wild, maybe because of his gorgeous coloring. The photo isn't so good because it was taken through a screen door.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

They're so cute sleeping on the bed together! I can see why you rushed for the camera on that one.  Adorable kitties.


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

:love2


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

:-D I'm always happy to see Tuffy and Satin photos!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

They are so sweet! I love the pics of them on the bed together! Yer cardinal friend is very lovely too.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Tuffy look so sweet and content in the top picture!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Gorgeous pictures...I love the ones where they're close together. I can imagine they would have fun watching the bright red cardinal.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!! I love when Tuffy and Satin are together. I thought Tuffy was a boy. lol What kind of cat's are they?


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Tuffy IS a boy - he is a tabby - Satin is a bengal cat..


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

^Oh my bad. XD Tuffy looks like a little girl cat. lol Sometimes people mistake Vinnie as a girl. lol Thanks though.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

konstargirl said:


> ^Oh my bad. XD Tuffy looks like a little girl cat.


Don't tell Tuffy. 
Your cats are both beautiful.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Hehe, my mom-mom can't stop calling my cats "she". I think it is because they are so pretty. I think it is the same case for Tuffy


----------

